# adding android auto ????



## Juanton (Sep 26, 2016)

Anyone have been able to add android auto on to a cruze? I know the 2017 cruze has it but anyone added to gen 1 cruze?


----------



## Leviathan (Aug 11, 2013)

I believe you will need to change install an aftermarket unit to achieve this.


----------



## Snappa (Mar 31, 2013)

I did this about 2 years ago and have been using it ever since. I installed the unit from pioneer called the appradio 4. It supports both android auto and apple CarPlay right out of the box.


----------



## Juanton (Sep 26, 2016)

perfect, thanks. will look into installing a kit for it


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

I guess it depends which unit you have currently but check this website NAVIPLUS

They do have some products for Cruze which does what you want.


----------



## Juanton (Sep 26, 2016)

Well I just want to upgrade my head unit to get android auto. The cruze is my mom and I want to get it to work with her phone to make it easier for her. 

I don't see chevy section for that website.......


----------



## wrx5 (Oct 11, 2016)

Juanton said:


> I don't see chevy section for that website.......


Chevy / Cruze samething. It's Holden Cruze in Australia and Chevrolet Cruze in Turkey. I guess the name is Chevy in US etc. 

The implementation is for MyLink system. Send them an email or give them a call see what they say.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Juanton said:


> I know the 2017 cruze has it but anyone added to gen 1 cruze?


I haven't heard of anyone doing it except by going third party head unit.


----------

